# AirPods gauche droite : appel à témoins



## gilsplash (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j’écoute ce genre d’interview https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uqwZ9uX2J4 avec mes AirPods, j’entends les questions des journalistes avec l’AirPod droit et les réponses avec le gauche.
Est-ce également votre cas ?
Savez-vous s’il est possible de désactiver cette fonction ?

Merci


----------

